# Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

As previous to the other titles that have stereotypes that glorify each species and  their perks for people who would like nothing to do than to plough it's furrow, or as if they were God's gift to the furrydom with some Mary-sue abilities that make them bonable. Now it is time to get down and dirty with the stereotypes associated with each species of the fandom.

With all of the stereotypes, they can be isolated to just one type, such as a Dumb blonde fox that isn't a penis garage, or all of them.

Here's a list I have compile by studying a group of each species and interacting with them. Correct me if I am missing anything from the list:

Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept; otherkin
Huskies: Gay; Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM; gang bang prone.
Coyotes: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads; tries too hard to be funny but comes off as unfunny.
Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; "Dumb blonde" syndrome; STD hoarder; Makes  Flat-backing a sport; gang-bang prone
Maned wolves: Trying too hard to be foxes; Trying too hard to be wolves; often mistaken as sluts/ refuses to put out; stuck up asswipes; socially inept; bookworms; overcompensation complex (height) 
Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt; Into watersports; gay; Introverted until ineberated; hyperactive.
Bats: Usually goths; Faggy vampire douches/ Twilight fantards; White guilt
Hyenas: often chosen by black people; Self-porclaimed herms/Self diagnosed GID; Zoophiles; Ravers/rivetheads
Dingos: Bohemian attitudes; Hipster douches; Sometimes chosen by the agnsty Anarchist Punk wannabe teenagers; Hippy
Jackals: Egyptards; Otherkin; new age flufftards


Lions: Dominatring dramawhores; Muscle fetishists; Potheads; White Guilt/trying hard at being black;Lion king fantards 
Tigers: (See lions); Gay; Muscle fetishists 
Bears: Fat; Pedophiles; white guilt 
Pandas: Chubby chasers. 
Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks; Cry babies; Drama mongerers.
Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes; Egyptards 
Rabbits: Baby/diaperfurs; foot fetishists; White guilt; Socially akward; Extroverted.
Horses: "Holier-than-thou" attitudes; Into BDSM; socially akward; Horsefuckers; often chosen by MLP fantards; White Guilt. 
Skunk: B.O/fart fetish; trying too hard to be like foxes; Skank
Jaguars/Leopards (Black, Melanistic): See lions; See tigers; see domesticated house cats; White guilt; Special snowflakes, trenchcoat-wearing angsty-emo-twiggy fake-goth fucks; black supremacists; wannabe-black; trying to be badass but failing; trying to be brooding but failing.
Snow-leopards: Femboys/cuntboys; Into submissive behavior; Gay.

Eagles: Holier-than-thou attitudes; white guilt; AMURRRIKKKAN PRRIIIIIDDDEEE
Crows: Pot heads; usually chosen by rivetheads/Goths; White guilt
Ravens: See Crows; Terri-Bad poets; Otherkin; White guilt 
Hawks: White guilt
Vultures: Vorephilles; Into snuff; white guilt
Gryphons: Self-absorbed; Arrogant; Drama-mongerers; Unfunny; Otherkin
Woodpeckers: Penetration fetishes; special snowflakes; unfunny

Lemurs: Hyperactive introverts; femboys; skanks
Red Pandas: See Lemurs; Gang-bang prone
Monkeys: People only choose this because they want to be something nearly human, but not. 
Gorillas: Macrophilles; Into BDSM; muscle fetish
Sloth: Deadbeat; shut-in; hypersomniac; antisocial; special snowflake.

Gators: Snappy PMSers; Vorephilles; often chosen to display a person's edgy RAEG 
Crocs: See gators 
Snakes: Creeper goths; Into Vore; Pagan flufftards
Dinosaurs: Macrophilles; Special Snowflakes; Want to be dragons but choose the "Almost a dragon" route; Vorephilles; Dominatrix skanks. 
Archeopteryx: snowflakes; prideful; hipsters, wannabe-smartasses; Inexpressive
Monitor lizards/Komodo Dragons: Using rage to be edgy; Vorephilles; into slime
Iguana: Lazy; Self-absorbed; Special snowflakes; vegan.
Geko: Hyperactive; asswipes; introverts; Voyeur perverts; into slime/muck.
Raptors: Mentally unstable; otherkin; assholes. 
Lizard(Average): Introverts; picky about their porn; self-absorbed; special snowflake syndrome
Gila Monster: Often chosen by happy core wanna be ravers; Often chosen by Goths; Vorephilles; aggressive intoverts; Self absorbed. 
Axolotl: introverts; Gender-queer; Special snowflakes.


Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet 
Deer: White guilt; vegans. 
Antelopes: See Deer 
Tasmanian Devils: trying too hard to be edgy (There's only one true Tasmanian Devil in my book) 
Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes
Llamas: Drama mongering attention whores; Into Oral sex; lack of Oral hygiene; Self-absorbed.
Goats: Hipsters/Scene kids; Self absorbed; tree hugging vegans.


Hedgehogs: Sonic recolors.
Echidnas: Sonic recolors
Mice: Redwall fantards; Hyperactive intoverts; Vegans
Rats: See mice; Warhammer fantards; Mad doctor complexes; OCD/Very clean and sterile; Introverts
Meerkats: Extroverted; hyperactive; erratic mutlitaskers; Femboys; gang-bang prone; vegans; Napoleon complex; socially inept; tactless.

Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some other behavioral diabilites; Socially akward; tactless behaviors; fetish mongerers
Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt; Socially akward 

Dolphins: Extroverted; socially inept; Otherkin; Holier-than-thou; Attention seeking assholes; Zoophiles;balloon/rubber fetish.
Whales: Fat; macrophilles; Vegans; hippies; Balloon/rubber fetish; Vore.
Sharks: Using rage to be edgy and cool; Vorephilles; into snuff; muscle fetishist; Gay.
Octopus: Hentai tentacle fetish; weaboos/Japanophiles
Squid: See octopus; Vorephilles
Fish (general); Intoverted; gang-bang prone; Vorephilles; Special snowflakes, flufftards.


Feral fursonas: Dogfuckers; white guilt; Otherkin; practices bad hygiene. 
Hybrids: indecisive; Special snowflakes; Hipsters
Crux: Often chosen by Deadmau5/Dubstep fantards; Often chosen by Hottopic fantards and often wears shitty Tripp pants; Special snowfalke syndrome; faux gawths/ravers; unfunny; SL addicts and often can be found in the "Red light" district of SL. 
Sparkledogs: Tweentards; special snowflakes, emos/scene-core


Spiders: Often chosen by Goths; into vore; into snuff; White Guilt; Potential scammers
Praying Mantis: White guilt; Weaboos; Commies; into vore; Narutards
Moths: [citation needed]
Roaches: Vermin; Often chosen by grungeheads/Goths; Power hungry; Napoleon complex. 
Bees: Using raeg to be edgy; [citation needed]
Wasps: See bees; [citation needed]

Plants: Don't exist
Fungi: Smug asswipes; often caught brown-nosing the staff of an establishment; heavy booze drinkers; potheads; unfunny trolls. :V


Xenomorphs: Into Vore; Into transformation snuff; Into unbirthing; Attention-seeking Sociopaths; into rape fantasy. 
Sergals: So strange and deviant that an explanation's not needed.



* (Definitions)*
*White guilt*: the individual or collective guilt often said to be felt by some white people for the racist treatment of people of color by whites both historically and presently.[1] The term is generally used in a pejorative way (and in a partisan fashion within American political circles). White guilt has been described as one of several psychosocial costs of racism for white individuals along with the ability to have empathic reactions towards racism, and fear of non-whites. (i.e: _White people are awful and the native Americans are more spiritually attuned to the earth; Being a wolf will bring me closer to my Native Americanness_)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_guilt

*Gang-Bang prone*: Often prefers to be the open orfice for the bang buffet line. 

*Flufftard*: derogatory term for those who claim to be pagan or wicca. 

*Special Snowflake syndrome*: Term for those who claim to be better than average as a person by selecting the strongest traits and ignoring faults. _See Mary-Sue/ Gary-Stu_

*Weaboos*: Ignorant Japanophilles

*Dogfucker*: Derogatory term for those who engage in bestiality.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 17, 2012)

Now do hybrids.

Also distinguish between anthro and feral.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Now do hybrids.
> 
> Also distinguish between anthro and feral.




Oh, that's easy!


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Skanky skunks

I get it


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Skanky skunks
> 
> I get it



"Seventy Skany skunks sitting on sofas sideways sensually". :V
Say that 10 times fast.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 17, 2012)

Birds: Usually filled with rage :V


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't they do this on lulz.net every two months? Makes me glad I became a fungus.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Birds: Usually filled with rage :V



Birds are just filled with White guilt and booze. 
EDIT: Added some birds.


Tango_D said:


> Don't they do this on lulz.net every two months? Makes me glad I became a fungus.


I wouldn't know.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

All I see is white guilt before me.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> All I see is white guilt before me.



You cannot lie and say that each species does not have some white guilt within them. :V


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I wouldn't know.



I would since I go there a lot. 

Anyway, I still don't see fungi (namely mushrooms like myself) up there. I call racism! â€‹:V

But only because I care! :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2012)

That's not satire, that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 17, 2012)

I was all smug and snickering until I saw Western Dragon. >.<


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I would since I go there a lot.
> 
> Anyway, I still don't see fungi (namely mushrooms like myself) up there. I call racism! â€‹:V
> 
> But only because I care! :V



Like elves, you don't exist. :V



Kluuvdar said:


> I was all smug and snickering until I saw Western Dragon. >.<



I will give you the benefit of the doubt if you do not have any Learning/behavioral disabilities. :V


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like elves, you don't exist. :V



But I right here! The only way I could be more real is if I was humping you leg...Hmm....

brb, humping mod-shins like a horny Yorkie.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> But I right here! The only way I could be more real is if I was humping you leg...Hmm....
> 
> brb, humping mod-shins like a horny Yorkie.



Shall I draw comparisons to Toad, then? Also, how can you go hump other fungi is fungi don't even reproduce sexually (some species probably do, though) and can't walk (again, correct me if this isn't true)?

Edit: Disregard the first part, stupid school. Apparently, most fungi species can reproduce sexually... must investigate how it works.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you make a sub-category just for sofurry?


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Shall I draw comparisons to Toad, then? Also, how can you go hump other fungi is fungi don't even reproduce sexually (some species probably do, though) and can't walk (again, correct me if this isn't true)?
> 
> Edit: Disregard the first part, stupid school.



Well, it's not like the creatures on the list can talk and shit. And we are talking anthros here so an anthro-fungus can violate mod-shins like a it's a new career. And yeah, fungi have several reproductive options. The shin-humping would be more an act of compassion/dominance/Mod annoyance then anything else.
Love you, Zeke! You are my fourth favorite mod, I swear! :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> But I right here! The only way I could be more real is if I was humping you leg...Hmm....
> 
> brb, humping mod-shins like a horny Yorkie.



How can you hump which does not exist? :V



Crusader Mike said:


> Can you make a sub-category just for sofurry?



I could, but that would be unprofessional of me. :V 

All you can do is take each stereotype and add "STD hoarding skanks and socially inept retards" to it. There you have it, Sofurry. :V


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> How can you hump which does not exist? :V



If I build it, they will cum! :V

Wow, that sounded perverted even to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 17, 2012)

Cum guzzling half-retarded STD-hoarding multi-storey penis-garage reporting in.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> If I build it, they will cum! :V
> 
> Wow, that sounded perverted even to me.



For shame dude....for shame.



Gibby said:


> Cum guzzling half-retarded STD-hoarding multi-storey penis-garage reporting in.



Foxes aren't supposed to speak. You are supposed to act cute while you are being pounded harder than a railroad spike. :V


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For shame dude....for shame.




Make a fungi entry please? Pretty please? I'll even sleep with Gibby if you do.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

Where do I fall? Why isn't there a "canines general"? :V


----------



## Onnes (Apr 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Where do I fall? Why isn't there a "canines general"? :V



Looks like a fox. Enjoy your STDs.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Where do I fall? Why isn't there a "canines general"? :V



Just take each of the canines you see on the list and mix it together. There ya go. :V



Tango_D said:


> Make a fungi entry please? Pretty please? I'll even sleep with Gibby if you do.



What am I going to add to it? Fungi do not exist. :V


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango's Stereotype of Blood Elves (scientific name: Anal-plugis Maximus All-Dayis): Usually Canadian with -no- emotions other then snarkiness and a desire for fungus-loving (usually around the shin area). They statistically have smaller boobs. The horrible educational system of Canada prevents them from learning about the wonderful and god-tier organisms known as fungi but we can't fault them for that. We can blame that the barbarian culture that they belong to. 

Normally, blood elves take mod positions on furry forum boards due to their inability to Google the correct World of Warcraft forum boards. When they do manage to become a mod, they tend to slide into the category of 'almost-Corto' or 'not-quite Fay'. This can be all corrected via acknowledging/hugging a fungus.   

*Yes, this is satire...mostly...At least 65% satire.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Tango's Stereotype of Blood Elves (scientific name: Anal-plugis Maximus All-Dayis): Usually Canadian with -no- emotions other then snarkiness and a desire for fungus-loving (usually around the shin area). They statistically have smaller boobs. The horrible educational system of Canada prevents them from learning about the wonderful and god-tier organisms known as fungi but we can't fault them for that. We can blame that the barbarian culture that they belong to.
> 
> Normally, blood elves take mod positions on furry forum boards due to their inability to Google the correct World of Warcraft forum boards. When they do manage to become a mod, they tend to slide into the category of 'almost-Corto' or 'not-quite Fay'. This can be all corrected via acknowledging/hugging a fungus.
> 
> *Yes, this is satire...mostly...At least 65% satire.



You got it all wrong, blood elves are drug addicts, bad at their classes (Usually hunters and DKs); only play Belves because they want to be "pretty" or something close to the "pretty spectrum" of an Alliance character on the Horde; bad trade trolls; Bad Pvpers; Often played by anime/weaboo/Otherkin; Mostly consist of males playing the race in order to pretend to be females (99.5% males); Asswipes; often found in Moon Guard's Silvermoon cybering.

Instead of putting you on the list, I am going to toss you into a soup.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You got it all wrong, blood elves are drug addicts, bad at their classes (Usuallly hunters and DKs);



You also forgot the mega anorexia, being the whores of goldshire (or whatever the horde uses for orgies), and finally noobness :V

The males also have a tendency to sparkle.


----------



## BRN (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Feral fursonas: Dogfuckers; white guilt; Otherkin; practices bad hygiene.
> Hybrids: indecisive; Special snowflakes; Hipsters


 

three out of seven


----------



## Smelge (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait, so does that mean that Ray0 is all of those things?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> You also forgot the mega anorexia, being the whores of goldshire (or whatever the horde uses for orgies), and finally noobness :V



That would be Bloodelves>Trolls> Goblins>Tauren> Orcs=undead
Or that's the balance of the bangpool hiearchy.


On the Alliance side Nightelves= Draenei>Worgen>Gnome>human>Dwarf



> The males also have a tendency to sparkle.



Often played by females and LOTR, Inuyasha, Naruto, and Dragonball Z fantards.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Fine Zeke, if you won't do it, I will!


Fungus/fungi: Highly intelligent with a tendency for witty banter. Universally loved throughout the fandom and most of the internet. Deep individuals that, if they weren't too humble to change the world, would win the Noble Peace Prize every other week.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Apr 17, 2012)

No moths

this thread's racist


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> No moths
> 
> this thread's racist



No insects, no fungi, no plants. I call racism!

*throws racism flag*


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Fine Zeke, if you won't do it, I will!
> 
> 
> Fungus/fungi: Highly intelligent with a tendency for witty banter. Universally loved throughout the fandom and most of the internet. Deep individuals that, if they weren't too humble to change the world, would win the Noble Peace Prize every other week.




...You'll make people believe that they should sleep with you. :V



Tango_D said:


> No insects, no fungi, no plants. I call racism!
> 
> *throws racism flag*



Fine, I'll update the list.

Also Xenomorphs....what about them?


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ...You'll make people believe that they should sleep with you. :V



And the problem is?



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fine, I'll update the list.
> 
> Also Xenomorphs....what about them?



Fuck those guys. They're weird.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> And the problem is?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck those guys. They're weird.



I added fungi.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I added fungi.



I love you. Bare my spores?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Also Xenomorphs....what about them?



Add "unbirthing" under them :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I love you. Bare my spores?




They will die. :V
Are you sure?


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Hah! Scientists can't decide which category of faggotry I fall into >:3
Too bird to be a dinosaur, to dino to be a bird. Bring it.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They will die. :V
> Are you sure?



Not like I can't make more. ^^


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Hah! Scientists can't decide which category of faggotry I fall into >:3
> Too bird to be a dinosaur, to dino to be a bird. Bring it.




You are both bird and dino. Ha!
Unless you are a dino with feathers, then you fall into the category of Dino.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Hah! Scientists can't decide which category of faggotry I fall into >:3
> Too bird to be a dinosaur, to dino to be a bird. Bring it.



Archeopteryx: snowflakes, prideful, hipsters, wannabe-smartasses :V


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Archeopteryx: snowflakes, prideful, hipsters, wannabe-smartasses :V



I like my ear-flap hat, and you can't stop me from wearing it! :U


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I like my ear-flap hat, and you can't stop me from wearing it! :U



"No hat" rule in my thread.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "No hat" rule in my thread.



"Omg mod abuse" :U

Make an entry for babyfurs.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Make an entry for babyfurs.



No. Just no. Fuck that, Crusader Mike. We -do not- need any of that. I will send ninja to burn down your farms again for making that suggestion!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> "Omg mod abuse" :U
> 
> Make an entry for babyfurs.



I am going to have to say no to that...unless we do a stereotype for fetishes...or someone makes a thread about it. :V


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> No. Just no. Fuck that, Crusader Mike. We -do not- need any of that. I will send ninja to burn down your farms again for making that suggestion!



Don't you dare think about attacking my Land Clearances Â©, We need an entry for every fucked up furry sub-group.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Don't you dare think about attacking my Land Clearances Â©, We need an entry for every fucked up furry sub-group.



Then make a thread about it. :V


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Then make a thread about it. :V



I am too lazy for that ;v


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "No hat" rule in my thread.



You have activated my trap card! I have a doctor's excuse to wear a hat in school >:3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> You have activated my trap card! I have a doctor's excuse to wear a hat in school >:3



This isn't class, n00b. :V
I call shenanigans. 

@Crusadermike: You just want me to piss people off. Why?


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Don't you dare think about attacking my Land Clearances Â©.



Fine. *sends hippie infestation into your lands*


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This isn't class, n00b. :V


Pffft, most of this forum's posters are posting from some type of class. Mine's the middle one.
Brb, Gadsden flag time :u


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> @Crusadermike: You just want me to piss people off. Why?



It is hilarious and it brings me much happiness. :3 



Tango_D said:


> Fine. *sends hippie infestation into your lands*



Ugh, Damn you Uesugi!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Alright, back on the topic.

We need more stereotypes. Have I covered them all? :V


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Alright, back on the topic.
> 
> We need more stereotypes. Have I covered them all? :V



I think this thread covers pretty much all of the used species.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Dolphins, whales, octopii, sharks, fish in general, taurs, and hippies.

Those need covered.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Dolphins, whales, octopii, sharks, fish in general, taurs, and hippies.
> 
> Those need covered.



I'll get on it!


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

I've noticed a lot of sharks are Mayhem wannabes.



Tango_D said:


> Don't they do this on lulz.net every two months? Makes me glad I became a fungus.


Wow, you must feel special for pretending to be an anthropomorphic mushroom on the internet. Much more unique than any old furry. You must be swimming in pussy.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Wow, you must feel special for pretending to be an anthropomorphic mushroom on the internet. Much more unique than any old furry. You must be swimming in pussy.



You must feel so intelligent by speaking in a condensing manner. Wow you are cool!

 Back on topic: Add Gorillas, very much into macro.


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Wow, you must feel special for pretending to be an anthropomorphic mushroom on the internet. Much more unique than any old furry. You must be swimming in pussy.



Actually, I do quite well in that department. Thank you for noticing. If you want, I can give you lessons. However, it might cost you.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> You must feel so intelligent by speaking in a condensing manner. Wow you are cool!
> 
> Back on topic: Add Gorillas, very much into macro.



Added the sea creatures. I will add Gorillas.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Lemurs: Either on Ritalin, or need to be on it.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

You forgot llamas.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Lemurs: Either on Ritalin, or need to be on it.



Already added lemurs.



JArt. said:


> You forgot llamas.



Aside from drama, what else do they have?


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aside from drama, what else do they have?


I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am going to have to say no to that...unless we do a stereotype for fetishes...or someone makes a thread about it. :V




Challenge accepted


----------



## Onnes (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't see lizards anywhere on the list.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Challenge accepted



Bear my offspring, you beautiful woman.




Onnes said:


> Don't see lizards anywhere on the list.




Adding


----------



## Tango (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Bear my offspring, you beautiful woman.



I offer you spores and you dive head first in DD cooter? I see how it is!  :V

I didn't see turtles up there.


----------



## BRN (Apr 17, 2012)

It's like there is no recognition of the master race, Pokemon. ;~;


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

Llamas: drama queens, self-obsessed, white guilt, love oral sex?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> It's like there is no recognition of the master race, Pokemon. ;~;



Who cares about pokemon. :V


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> It's like there is no recognition of the master race, Pokemon. ;~;


Way into animal porn. :V


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 17, 2012)

At least I don't have white guilt :3


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Llamas: drama queens, self-obsessed, white guilt, *love oral sex?*


Citation needed.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Who cares about pokemon. :V



ME! And I guess SIX, too :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> At least I don't have white guilt :3



Unless you are a minority, you do. :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 17, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I offer you spores and you dive head first in DD cooter? I see how it is!  :V


Everyone wants to be in DD cooter.

Oh wait, apparently I'm not "everyone". :V



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Panthers: See lions; See tigers; see domesticated house cats; White guilt.


Lazy.

Panthers: Special snowflakes, trenchcoat-wearing angsty-emo-twiggy fake-goth fucks, black, wannabe-black, trying to be badass but failing, trying to be brooding but failing.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Panthers: Special snowflakes, trenchcoat-wearing angsty-emo-twiggy fake-goth fucks, black, wannabe-black, trying to be badass but failing, trying to be brooding but failing.



Oh shove it.
I am adding it! >:V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 17, 2012)

Sheeps and goats. :>

There probably isn't a (furry-specific) sheep one. :< Goats probably got one though.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like I have a lot to learn. :V


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Citation needed.



What else are those long necks for? :V


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Unless you are a minority, you do. :V



According to statistics that I heard somewhere from some questionable source of reliability, Caucasians are becoming a minority.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

What the fuck is it with you guys and the :V emote suddenly? It's practically in every post.



Ad Hoc said:


> Sheeps and goats. :>
> 
> There probably isn't a (furry-specific) sheep one. :< Goats probably got one though.


Holy shit there's no sheep category OR goat category on FA?

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> According to statistics that I heard somewhere from some questionable source of reliability, Caucasians are becoming a minority.



"Stormfront.org" is not a reliable source. :V

Fine, if you aren't white, you are exempt. anything below 1/8th of whateverthefuckingblood doesn't count. :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 17, 2012)

Squirrels- NUTS!!!
Chipmunks- NUTS!!!


Randolph said:


> What the fuck is it with you guys and the :V emote suddenly? It's practically in every post.


It's the sarcasm face, stupid effing newb. :V


----------



## Aldino (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll save you some trouble with shadows.
Egotistical loners obsessed with being annoymous because they falsely believe that it gives them power over others.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Stormfront.org" is not a reliable source. :V
> 
> Fine, if you aren't white, you are exempt. anything below 1/8th of whateverthefuckingblood doesn't count. :V



Hooray!

Also, your picture is making it hard for me to stay away from WoW >.< (Quit three weeks ago)


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> It's the sarcasm face, stupid effing newb. :V


I've been familiar with this emote for at least two years.

I'm just wondering why everyone's suddenly forcing it at every opportunity. I know furries love using this face, but fuck me if it's not losing it's meaning altogether.
Nope. Nothing interesting here.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 17, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Sheeps and goats. :>
> 
> There probably isn't a (furry-specific) sheep one. :< Goats probably got one though.



Sheeps, Goats: UK farmers who like to fuck their livestock :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Sheeps, Goats: UK farmers who like to fuck their livestock :V


You wound me, CrazyLee. :< You wound me.


:V i'll just toss this in here to bug the new guy


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 17, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> You wound me, CrazyLee. :< You wound me.
> 
> 
> :V i'll just toss this in here to bug the new guy



Pssssst; it's #fafafa for invisiblues. Newfriends never see it coming.
get back on your four-wheeled device.


...
goddamn cripples :y



Randolph said:


> I've been familiar with this emote for at least two years.
> 
> I'm just wondering why everyone's *suddenly* forcing it at every opportunity. I know furries love using this face, but fuck me if it's not losing it's meaning altogether.
> Nope. Nothing interesting here.



Your new is showing, nothing is ever interesting here. :v


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Pssssst; it's #fafafa for invisiblues. Newfriends never see it coming.
> get back on your four-wheeled device.
> 
> 
> ...


I will continue being sad and alone.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 17, 2012)

I found a new species you haven't listed. The Axolotl. Yeah I have seen maybe 2 in my life but people have them as their fursonas. Here is a picture:




I even managed to find a fursuit It's very sad and I wish I could have found a completed version. The picture is huge so here's a link.
https://d.facdn.net/art/seizure-berserk/1328029179.seizure-berserk_fshy_wip.jpg

How would I describe them? People who think acting different by being an Axolotl is cool when nobody knows what the fuck you are and it's probably something you came up with while you were high. Most likely happy-go-lucky attitude. Trying too hard to be original. Honestly that is just what I can gather from what the damn thing looks like. I've never really seen someone with this fursona, and hope I never will.

And what is the strike-through posting tag? hehe


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> I found a new species you haven't listed. The Axolotl. Yeah I have seen maybe 2 in my life but people have them as their fursonas. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be hard to come up with one since they are not often seen within the fandom.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 17, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It'll be hard to come up with one since they are not often seen within the fandom.



throw in the normal cum-sluts, white guilt,and socialy awkward, oh and don't forget zoophiles. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

JArt. said:


> throw in the normal cum-sluts, white guilt,and socialy awkward, oh and don't forget zoophiles. :V



Oh, now you are just pulling things from a hat and mixing them in a blender.
Fine, I'll come up with something!


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Nothing for snow leopards yet. Should I be relieved?


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 18, 2012)

This all sarcasm clearly and it was very funny to read. I have to say though that it is extremely annoying when someone classifies you as a stereo type and there not joking.
Other wise quite funny Zeke..or is it Orzeil now?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

Not-a-DJ said:


> Nothing for snow leopards yet. Should I be relieved?



All I know is that snow leopards are supposed to be incredibly gay or something. So like most of the other species.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 18, 2012)

Aetius said:


> All I know is that snow leopards are supposed to be incredibly gay or something. So like most of the other species.



From what I have seen, they are all fem boys. :V


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2012)

Crux and Gryphons, do they count as hybrids?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> From what I have seen, they are all fem boys. :V



I am 95% correct then :V


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Apr 18, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> From what I have seen, they are all fem boys. :V


I'm a normal, straight guy... WOO, TAKE THAT, STEREOTYPE!


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

Not-a-DJ said:


> I'm a normal, straight guy... WOO, TAKE THAT, STEREOTYPE!



Not for long, everyone gives in sometime :v


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

Not-a-DJ said:


> I'm a normal, straight guy... WOO, TAKE THAT, STEREOTYPE!



Added Snow leopards.





TealMoon said:


> Crux and Gryphons, do they count as hybrids?



Nope, but I can put it up there.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Not for long, everyone gives in sometime :v


Pfft, no, never. I'm quite stable and- OH LOOK AT THAT PRETTY BUTTERFLY


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

That list has gotten longer.


----------



## Enki (Apr 18, 2012)

Humans: all of the above.

:mrgreen:


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Fungi: Smug asswipes; often caught brown-nosing the staff of an establishment; heavy booze drinkers; potheads; unfunny trolls. :V



Who on earth could you be talking about


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Who on earth could you be talking about



Hrm...I don't know. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 18, 2012)

Awhile ago someone on here said all kangaroos have an inflation fetish. 

So anyone care to explain where *that* came from?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2012)

For this example, we'll have 3 furs

Fur A is making a forum post about furry stereotypes

Fur B and Fur C are friends of Fur A, who both have kangaroo characters and who both like inflation

Fur A says "lol kangaroos are inflation fetishists!!"

and history is made


----------



## Lewi (Apr 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes



SO MUCH RAEG I TELL YA. I'LL TIE YOU UP AND _MILK YA *_â€‹flexes* :V


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 18, 2012)

This thread gave me a good laugh....A bit disappointed about the Tiger/Lion but it still made me laugh :3


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

love for domestic dogs?

or rats for that matter?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> love for domestic dogs?
> 
> or rats for that matter?



Let's see what I can dig up and I'll post it.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> love for domestic dogs?
> 
> or rats for that matter?


Rats: Desperately need a wash.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt; Into watersports; gay


No... no ;__;

Aaa! I'm going to change into a tapir then... :V


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 18, 2012)

Ah-ha, not even zeke can say anything bad about us glorious Meerkats! Take that suckers!
Our entry should be: Meerkats: Awesome; Amazing; Humble; Skilled; Great
Oh who am I kidding? I'm a fox :[


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Our entry should be: Meerkats: Awesome; Amazing; *Humble*; Skilled; Great



uh


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 18, 2012)

We are a humble, peaceful people, and I will beat to a pulp anybody who says otherwise!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 18, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> I will beat to a pulp anybody who says otherwise!


I'm not sure if that can be called humble.


----------



## Greyscale (Apr 18, 2012)

Radio Viewer said:


> I'm not sure if that can be called humble.



Irony and sarcasm seem to escape you.


Snow Leopards are spot on. They're also size queens. :B


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

for domestic dogs: highly submissive puppy play lovers


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 18, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> Irony and sarcasm seem to escape you.


Ah well not everyone is good at reading those. 


Hey Oz, what kind of stereotypes would tapirs get?


----------



## Teal (Apr 18, 2012)

Hedgehogs?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2012)

hey zeke tell me what your stereotype is for me

like specifically me


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> hey zeke tell me what your stereotype is for me
> 
> like specifically me



innocent


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 18, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Hedgehogs?


I think Zeke is going to say "Sonic re-colours" among other things.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

Radio Viewer said:


> I think Zeke is going to say "Sonic re-colours" among other things.



i have seen a proper hedgehog furry before, not even sonic related


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> i have seen a proper hedgehog furry before, not even sonic related


Yeah but... we're talking about stereotypes. :y

Have any link to their art, etc?


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

Radio Viewer said:


> Yeah but... we're talking about stereotypes. :y
> 
> Have any link to their art, etc?



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7789450/

i know another one, but not gonna post him... you wouldn't like it


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7789450/
> 
> i know another one, but not gonna post him... you wouldn't like it


Thanks. 

Hmm post it anyway.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 18, 2012)

you asked for it....

this really isn't SFW


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 18, 2012)

Ahh... yeah. You're right.

Haha


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

I find it hilarious that my species is the Fox, but the stereotypes that go along with it are the exact opposite of what my personality is. Geez, talk about being the odd-one out...


----------



## JArt. (Apr 18, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> I find it hilarious that my species is the Fox, but the stereotypes that go along with it are the exact opposite of what my personality is. Geez, talk about being the odd-one out...



Yeah you're a cool guy, definately not one of those stereotypical foxes that are sex obsessed and have sexualized avatars. :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 18, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Yeah you're a cool guy, definately not one of those stereotypical foxes that are sex obsessed and have sexualized avatars. :V



Hahahahaha! You're right on the sexualized avatar part. XD


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 18, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Hahahahaha! You're right on the sexualized avatar part. XD


I missed that creepy fox avatar (to me) where they had that creepy smile....well looked like that to me since it can give a lot of wrong impressions lol


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2012)

Radio Viewer said:


> I think Zeke is going to say "Sonic re-colours" among other things.



I think I added Hedgepigs...if not, Let me add 'em.
Meerkats are Hyperactive skanks with a Napoleon complex.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 18, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> As previous to the other titles that have stereotypes that glorify each species and  their perks for people who would like nothing to do than to plough it's furrow, or as if they were God's gift to the furrydom with some Mary-sue abilities that make them bonable. Now it is time to get down and dirty with the stereotypes associated with each species of the fandom.
> 
> With all of the stereotypes, they can be isolated to just one type, such as a Dumb blonde fox that isn't a penis garage, or all of them.
> 
> ...



Ozriel- Hypocrite who gets upset when meeting Furries who do not conform to these stereotypes.
Accusations like this require evidence- I assume you have some.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 19, 2012)

This list needs Pokemon. Between this and the fetish list they have to go somewhere.

Also, Darryl, I don't see anyone getting upset about the obvious satirical list, except possibly you.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Ozriel- Hypocrite who gets upset when meeting Furries who do not conform to these stereotypes.
> Accusations like this require evidence- I assume you have some.



_Oh, I don't want to watch this._


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> _Oh, I don't want to watch this._



DarrylWolf is a troll. You'll notice almost everyone ignores him.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> DarrylWolf is a troll. You'll notice almost everyone ignores him.



Huh? I'm suprised Ozriel didn't ban him already, even after he's amassed over 600 posts. (=/

I'm sure he has his reasons.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 19, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Huh? I'm suprised Ozriel didn't ban him already, even after he's amassed over 600 posts. (=/
> 
> I'm sure he has his reasons.



The new name "Ozriel" sure doesn't help people much in figuring out that she's a she.

Also, DarrylWolf can be unintentionally hilarious. This may be more amusing if you've followed his misogynistic tendencies for longer.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

Onnes said:


> The new name "Ozriel" sure doesn't help people much in figuring out that she's a she.
> 
> Also, DarrylWolf can be unintentionally hilarious. This may be more amusing if you've followed his misogynistic tendencies for longer.



Yeah, sorry I'm late to the 'DarrylWolf Is A Funny Troll' party. l=/


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 19, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> I missed that creepy fox avatar (to me) where they had that creepy smile....well looked like that to me since it can give a lot of wrong impressions lol


Foxecality's avatars can turn the straightest good sensed man gay. Luckily, I'm protected by ample sobriety and having no good sense.



			
				Your name is Zeke said:
			
		

> Meerkats are Hyperactive skanks with a Napoleon complex.


Well, that's still better than most of the other stereotypes. I'll take it!


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2012)

Onnes said:


> The new name "Ozriel" sure doesn't help people much in figuring out that she's a she.
> 
> Also, DarrylWolf can be unintentionally hilarious. This may be more amusing if you've followed his misogynistic tendencies for longer.



Ah yes. The "warrior" post. 

Made infinitely funnier by this.

"I'M A WARRIOR!"


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2012)

Darrylwolf is either a hilarious troll or a naive guy with some misguided views, that's why he's allowed to stay, I guess.



Metalmeerkat said:


> Foxecality's avatars can turn the straightest good sensed man gay.


Tell that to me.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 19, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I think I added Hedgepigs...if not, Let me add 'em.
> Meerkats are Hyperactive skanks with a Napoleon complex.



Fact: All small creatures have a Napoleon complex :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 19, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Rats: Desperately need a wash.



Also have not done any research about their animal.  Because rats are actually *obsessively* clean.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 19, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Also have not done any research about their animal.  Because rats are actually *obsessively* clean.



Not to mention Lab Rats. I'm starting to think that those little buggers weren't always white, if you get what I mean. =/


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 19, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Not to mention Lab Rats. I'm starting to think that those little buggers weren't always white, if you get what I mean. =/



Albino rats have always been white

Because they are albino


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 19, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Not to mention Lab Rats. I'm starting to think that those little buggers weren't always white, if you get what I mean. =/



Our Brown Norway lab rats are not white...


----------



## Lewi (Apr 19, 2012)

Moo.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 19, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Not to mention Lab Rats. I'm starting to think that those little buggers weren't always white, if you get what I mean. =/



I've seen black ones, hooded ones, spottet etc.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Ozriel- Hypocrite who gets upset when meeting Furries who do not conform to these stereotypes.
> Accusations like this require evidence- I assume you have some.



Obvious butthurt is obvious. U mad, bro? :V
Go milk cow and come back and talk to me when you have skill, scrub. :V



Lewi said:


> Moo.



Don't worry, I didn't forget you.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 20, 2012)

I noticed~

I personally am not aggressive, don't like BDSM, and very rarely make cow jokes. If anything, it's more my friends who make the 'That's some nice _beef _you got there, hurrdehurr." statements. Although my character does have some muscle on him... but that's just because I don't :c


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 20, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Albino rats have always been white
> 
> Because they are albino



It was a joke... -_-


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Apr 20, 2012)

Satire doesn't mean it's untrue, anyway I'm laughing at myself because when I first showed up here I chose monkeys as my fursona because that was the closest to humans. And my FA mascot is a hybrid because I couldn't decided between my three favorite type of animals.

Also white people it's okay to be white just don't be a fucking douche.


----------



## neweinstein (Apr 20, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> Snow Leopards are spot on.



that statement by its own was worth reading through the thread ...  ... LOL

that list is giving me a good laugh ... omg ...

EIN


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2012)

WHITE GUILT

WHITE GUILT EVERYWHERE


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll have you all know I guzzle cum with tranquility and sophistication. >:V


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 20, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I'll have you all know I guzzle cum with tranquility and sophistication. >:V



Why the need to express it, though? It only makes you more suspicious :V

Anyway, what about the other bugs that haven't been filled?

Edit: and I just realised... what is "guzzle"?


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 20, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Now do hybrids.
> 
> Also distinguish between anthro and feral.



Hybrids: ____________________________________________________

I wouldn't know what to put for Hybrids, I haven't seen that many myself. At that, I haven't been looking around for them either.



Ariosto said:


> Edit: and I just realised... what is "guzzle"?



Chugging = Guzzle.
Consume (a drink) in large gulps without pausing.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2012)

Lewi said:


> I noticed~
> 
> I personally am not aggressive, don't like BDSM, and very rarely make cow jokes. If anything, it's more my friends who make the 'That's some nice _beef _you got there, hurrdehurr." statements. Although my character does have some muscle on him... but that's just because I don't :c



Maybe it is time to tell your friends to lay off the fail Tauren/cow jokes.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 20, 2012)

Kijha said:


> Chugging = Guzzle.
> Consume (a drink) in large gulps without pausing.



Oh.

Anyway, joke's lost already, so I can't make any comment, only it sounds like a really gross thing (I'm picturing it in a glass and not from the member).


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Oh.
> 
> Anyway, joke's lost already, so I can't make any comment, only it sounds like a really gross thing (I'm picturing it in a glass and not from the member).



I bet some places do serve semen in a shot glass.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Maybe it is time to tell your friends to lay off the fail Tauren/cow jokes.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I bet some places do serve semen in a shot glass.



Line a glass with it and pour in some OJ and ginger ale

sugar the rim

and a little hint of cherry

best shirley temple <3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I bet some places do serve semen in a shot glass.


do they use shot glasses in australia?


----------



## morphology (Apr 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Wasps: Using raeg to be edgy. See bees; [citation needed]



They go on long hiatuses and italicize things too.  Also good to see you guys again.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Apr 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I bet some places do serve semen in a shot glass.


If you really want some...theres a place that has horse semen in a shot glass. (Don't ask me how I know because I forget, it was a youtube video I think.)



Ozriel said:


> Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; "Dumb blonde" syndrome; STD hoarder.


I better start on my std collection soon!


----------



## Sar (Apr 21, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> If you really want some...theres a place that has horse semen in a shot glass. (Don't ask me how I know because I forget, it was a youtube video I think.)







>:[


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 21, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Ah-ha, not even zeke can say anything bad about us glorious Meerkats! Take that suckers!
> Our entry should be: Meerkats: Awesome; Amazing; Humble; Skilled; Great
> Oh who am I kidding? I'm a fox :[










Too easy?






The lion is enjoying this way too much:





Yes, in this case the lion loves it. But the question is does it apply to lion stereotypes and such?
Link of the thing: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ps-big-cats-relax-game-This-Little-Piggy.html


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 22, 2012)

Dilldoughmcgee said:


> I better start on my std collection soon!



[yt]l7lEZBxu3zo[/yt]


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 22, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> >:[



Your image is broken
so I'm going to assume it was a picture of your country

_â€‹scotland_


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 22, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I bet some places do serve semen in a shot glass.


http://newslite.tv/2011/06/29/pub-serves-shots-of-apple-flav.html
Needs to be called "The Brony"


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 22, 2012)

I think my signature can sum up my stereotype.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 22, 2012)

Its like image macro galore in here.


----------



## Sar (Apr 23, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Your image is broken
> so I'm going to assume it was a picture of your country
> 
> _â€‹scotland_



Nope, It was an image macro that deleted itself.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> http://newslite.tv/2011/06/29/pub-serves-shots-of-apple-flav.html
> Needs to be called "The Brony"



Yes it does.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 24, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Not to mention Lab Rats. I'm starting to think that those little buggers weren't always white, if you get what I mean. =/



Albinos were alwyas white because they were albino.


However not every lab rat is an albino mind you. Even when I worked with mice we had plenty of brown and black mice, they weren't all albino. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 24, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Line a glass with it and pour in some OJ and ginger ale
> 
> sugar the rim
> 
> ...




I....What?

I also learned something that deals with Xenomorphs...
[quote="Alien" Wiki artile on sexual imagry and Alien]imageryCritics have also analyzed Alien's sexual overtones. Adrian Mackinder compares the facehugger's attack on Kane to a male rape and the chestburster scene to a form of violent birth, noting that the Alien's phallic head and method of killing the crew members add to the sexual imagery.[64] Dan O'Bannon has argued that the scene is a metaphor for the male fear of penetration, and that the "oral invasion" of Kane by the facehugger functions as "payback" for the many horror films in which sexually vulnerable women are attacked by male monsters.[100] McIntee claims that "Alien is a rape movie as much as Straw Dogs (1971) or I Spit on Your Grave (1978), or The Accused (1988). On one level it's about an intriguing alien threat. On one level it's about parasitism and disease. And on the level that was most important to the writers and director, it's about sex, and reproduction by non-consensual means. And it's about this happening to a man."[101] He notes how the film plays on men's fear and misunderstanding of pregnancy and childbirth, while also giving women a glimpse into these fears.[102] Film analyst Lina Badley has written that the Alien's design, with strong Freudian sexual undertones, multiple phallic symbols, and overall feminine figure, provides an androgynous image conforming to archetypal mappings and imageries in horror films that often redraw gender lines.[103] O'Bannon himself later described the sexual imagery in Alien as overt and intentional: "One thing that people are all disturbed about is sex... I said 'That's how I'm going to attack the audience; I'm going to attack them sexually. And I'm not going to go after the women in the audience, I'm going to attack the men. I am going to put in every image I can think of to make the men in the audience cross their legs. Homosexual oral rape, birth. The thing lays its eggs down your throat, the whole number.'
[/quote]


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Apr 24, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> http://newslite.tv/2011/06/29/pub-serves-shots-of-apple-flav.html
> Needs to be called "The Brony"


Ya, that's the place i was talking about.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 26, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I....What?
> 
> I also learned something that deals with Xenomorphs...



Well yeah, they were designed by *GIGER*, remember? Couldn't you tell they had some kind of sexual overtone just based on the design of their heads?


----------



## BRN (Apr 26, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well yeah, they were designed by *GIGER*, remember? Couldn't you tell they had some kind of sexual overtone just based on the design of their heads?



They're so hot though :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> They're so hot though :V



Until they rape your body and forcefully impregnate you. :V


----------



## BRN (Apr 26, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> While they rape your body and forcefully impregnate you. :V



FTFY :VV


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> FTFY :VV



What the hell is wrong with furries?!

Besides, why would you want a Xenomorph stab you in the face, or attach an insect with a Vagina-mouth to your face?



Digitalpotato said:


> Well yeah, they were designed by *GIGER*, remember? Couldn't you tell they had some kind of sexual overtone just based on the design of their heads?



I was blinded by the Awesomeness that was Alien. 
In all seriousness, I barely noticed the "Dick head" references in the creation until I picked up a Psychology book.


----------



## BRN (Apr 26, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> attach an insect with a Vagina-mouth to your face?


Deepthroating's a popular sport in the fandom, I thought you knew that.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2012)

SIX said:


> Deepthroating's a popular sport in the fandom, I thought you knew that.




Dropping embryo---Oh...nevermind. >.>

Also, I thought furries hated anything that looked remotely like a woman's Vagina?


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 26, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I bet some places do serve semen in a shot glass.



I +watch someone (not going to say names) on FA and they got a commission for it and did the submission of character drinking it..... except it was a full glass


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> I +watch someone (not going to say names) on FA and they got a commission for it and did the submission of character drinking it..... except it was a full glass



I am not surprised. XD


----------



## BRN (Apr 26, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Also, I thought furries hated anything that looked remotely like a woman's Vagina?


 Urogenital slit :v


----------



## Aetius (Apr 26, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> I +watch someone (not going to say names) on FA and they got a commission for it and did the submission of character drinking it..... except it was a full glass



I feel very sick now.
Why furries? Why?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I feel very sick now.
> Why furries? Why?




Because furries are sick. :V


----------



## Glitch (Apr 26, 2012)

In slightly-unrelated response to the Otherkin stereotype, I wonder what most typical furs think of Therians outside of "hurrdurr they're tards cuz they think differently." :V

Seriously, though.


----------



## haiskyex3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Seems legit.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 29, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> Ozriel said:
> 
> 
> > I bet some places do serve semen in a shot glass.
> ...


Relevant


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey I dont see White Devils up there, is this a persecution?



ErikutoSan said:


> I +watch someone (not going to say names) on FA and they got a commission for it and did the submission of character drinking it..... except it was a full glass




considering you are only watching like a handful of people it wasnt hard to find it....DO NOT WANT


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2012)

Glitch said:


> In slightly-unrelated response to the Otherkin stereotype, I wonder what most typical furs think of Therians outside of "hurrdurr they're tards cuz they think differently." :V
> 
> Seriously, though.



Let's see:

"White guilt"
"Tards"
"Socially inept dog-fuckers"
"Dog fuckers"
"Potheads"
"Special Snowflake Syndrome", etc.

Then there are the few that do not fit that stereotype that are actually cool. Meeting a respectable Otherkin or Therian is trying to find a needle in a haystack. It's going to take awhile to find it, but it is there.


----------



## Saga (Jan 7, 2013)

> _(kangaroo)_* has a deviant fascination with feet,*


*
**
*
absolutelydisgusting.jpg


----------



## badlands (Jan 7, 2013)

nothing on there for hellhounds...


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow those are all hilarious. Somebody do sloths!


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Wow those are all hilarious. Somebody do sloths!



Sloth: Deadbeat, shut-in, hypersomniac, white guilt (if OP is any indication), antisocial, special snowflake.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> Sloth: Deadbeat, shut-in, hypersomniac, white guilt (if OP is any indication), antisocial, special snowflake.


Aw yiss. All true :V


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

I think I need a shower after reading that list. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

> Hybrids: indecisive; Special snowflakes; Hipsters


My favorite. "Wolf or fox? I love them both so much. How about both? Surewhynot! Better make him lime green and give him horns just in case I'm not the first to mix wolf and fox."


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I think I need a shower after reading that list. :V



I feel that way every time I log onto this site. :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> My favorite. "Wolf or fox? I love them both so much. How about both? Surewhynot! Better make him lime green and give him horns just in case I'm not the first to mix wolf and fox."



I never understood how you could even hybridize a wolf and a fox, I mean all you can end up with is some thing that ether looks like fox or a wolf or maybe a repaint of one or the other.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I never understood how you could even hybridize a wolf and a fox, I mean all you can end up with is some thing that ether looks like fox or a wolf or maybe a repaint of one or the other.


Guess it would be a bland canid that looks kind of like both? A slimmer wolf or bulkier fox? Whatever.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I think I need a shower after reading that list. :V


Agreed. :/


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2013)

Woodpeckers still escape I see yay


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 7, 2013)

I didn't make the list. I don't wanna be a special snowflake.


----------



## Machine (Jan 7, 2013)

What about this cute little binturong?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

What the hell, you guys!


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 8, 2013)

You forgot about otters being massive orgy magnets/starters.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What the hell, you guys!


You did link them to this thread.




merveilleuse said:


> You forgot about otters being massive orgy magnets/starters.


Hell NO! We are cute ad pure and... annd...


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> You did link them to this thread.
> 
> 
> Hell NO! We are cute ad pure and... annd...



Otters are so filthy they have to swim regularly just to wash off.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 8, 2013)

This thread.  8I


----------



## Saga (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What the hell, you guys!


Didn't realize until after I posted that it was necro. I should've looked after *cough**following the link**cough*


----------



## captainbrant (Jan 10, 2013)

white guilt


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 12, 2013)

This thread is gold, and seems I'm so deviant it's not described! :V


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 30, 2013)

Hehe I dont disagree one bit


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't forget that snakes are excellent at oral.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 31, 2013)

This made my day. 

It's also surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Sevinne (Jan 31, 2013)

But I don't like vore!


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 31, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt; Into watersports; *gay*; Introverted until ineberated; hyperactive.


That's not true!!  PsychicOtter, representing all both of the members of the Heterosexual Otter Community.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 31, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> That's not true!!  PsychicOtter, representing all both of the members of the Heterosexual Otter Community.


So everything else is true?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 31, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> So everything else is true?


 
False.  I knew someone would say that.  Except for possibly hyperactive/fun-loving, and _maybe _power hungry.


----------



## Springdragon (Jan 31, 2013)

What about sparkle dogs?


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Feb 1, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> False.  I knew someone would say that.  Except for possibly hyperactive/fun-loving, and _maybe _power hungry.



Its OK. I am convinced I am the only straight husky.  The description of foxes was hilarious...


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Dingos: Bohemian attitudes; Hipster douches; Sometimes chosen by the agnsty Anarchist Punk wannabe teenagers; Hippy


While I find this extremely funny, I must ask: Please explain? xD


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 2, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> That's not true!!  PsychicOtter, representing all both of the members of the Heterosexual Otter Community.



I know these are meant to be silly, but I'm going to go ahead and say I'm also straight.  So, there are at least a few heterosexual otters out there.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 2, 2013)

One thing I must ask. Why is it that tiger and lion get there own but leopard and panthers are bunched in one. Ithink there should be a seperate categorie for all four species in the panthera genus.


----------



## Jeto Calihan (Jul 26, 2013)

As a Snow Leopard I completely disagree with everything except the submissive bit... It's random, but I can't contest that.
As a Hybrid I am far from indecisive, but the other two may have credence...

And for lulz, a new subspecies for the list, and a new body type.
Cross Fox: A fox tired of being called a slut and so "changed species."; A hybrid fox who got tired of drawing the complex design on their character and decided to cover it up with black fur
Taur: Hateful of pants;

Seriously though, Awesomely funny list you have going here.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 28, 2013)

Anything that's crossed with a fox will mainly be a fox with about one feature from the other animal.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 29, 2013)

Springdragon said:


> What about sparkle dogs?


Sparkle dogs are all insufferable preteen twats trying to stand out.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 29, 2013)

You left out the part about how otters are superior to everyone and everything.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2013)

No they are not, ghost tits.


Bats are.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 29, 2013)

Incorrect.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2013)

Spiders are all gold diggers. 

And sorta scary.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 29, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> One thing I must ask. Why is it that tiger and lion get there own but leopard and panthers are bunched in one. Ithink there should be a seperate categorie for all four species in the panthera genus.



Because Leopards are just black due to genetics and are the same species, not a separate one.
Same goes for Jaguars.


----------



## Manis Pan (Jul 30, 2013)

Not on the list.
_Excellent._

EDIT:Also, what about dinosaurs? I DEMAND SAUROPODS.
      EDITEDIT:Annnnnnddddd... I'm an idiot.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jul 31, 2013)

I only read the initial post and I saw no mention of porcupines. Way to be exclusionary. LOL


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2013)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> I only read the initial post and I saw no mention of porcupines. Way to be exclusionary. LOL



I can't think of anything except for sadomasochists. :V




Manis Pan said:


> Not on the list.
> _Excellent._
> 
> EDIT:Also, what about dinosaurs? I DEMAND SAUROPODS.
> EDITEDIT:Annnnnnddddd... I'm an idiot.



When I created the list, it was for the most popular animals found in the fandom. Pangolins aren't something you see everyday. If you want to create one, go ahead. I can add it to the list.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jul 31, 2013)

your sterotypes for wolves seem to be based on those that have native American style fursonas, but what about those who take their cues from European wolf symbolism?


----------



## Manis Pan (Jul 31, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> When I created the list, it was for the most popular animals found in the fandom. Pangolins aren't something you see everyday. If you want to create one, go ahead. I can add it to the list.


I wouldn't even know where to start. Porcupines are jerks, though.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jul 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Spiders are all gold diggers.
> 
> And sorta scary.



The Japanese folklore kinda implies Kitsune to be gold diggers as well, the Chinese use Huli-Jing (their word for kitsune) as slang for home wrecker so there's that


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Spiders are all gold diggers.
> 
> And sorta scary.


All peacocks are excellent. Period.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2013)

The young man in the cafe said:


> your sterotypes for wolves seem to be based on those that have native American style fursonas, but what about those who take their cues from European wolf symbolism?



Very few in number. There are a few artists that have drawn viking representations of wolves, but there aren't many. One that comes to mind is Quzzr (sp?).


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 1, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start. Porcupines are jerks, though.



Well, I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion, but Portia could never be anything but sweet and adorable.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> All peacocks are excellent. Period.


They're just _fabulous_. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

So...Does anyone else agree?

I fucking do. And that may be NSFW.


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 1, 2013)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> Well, I'm not sure how you came to that conclusion, but Portia could never be anything but sweet and adorable.





			
				THA INTERNETS said:
			
		

> A. Porcupines are a problem when they damage trees or other plants and vegetation in yards or golf courses.  Porcupines also gnaw just about anything to keep their teeth worn down (a habit common to all rodents) or to satisfy their seemingly endless craving for salt.
> 
> People get upset when their dogs, which never seem to learn, or livestock are injured in a porcupine conflict.
> 
> As porcupines move into an area, their predators will follow and coyotes or even mountain lions and bears will enter your property in search of a tasty meal of porcupine.


Porcupines=megajerks.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

Raptros said:


> They're just _fabulous_. :V



Peacocks are gay.


----------



## Symlus (Aug 1, 2013)

Sergals are the embodiment of vore.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Peacocks are gay.



hate speech


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> hate speech



It's not hate speech if its true.



Lev1athan said:


> Sergals are the embodiment of vore.



Among other things....


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 1, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> Porcupines=megajerks.



No way dude. (or dudette,,,,just not sure.) But Portia RULES!!!


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Peacocks are gay.


According to FA, they're into light bondage too


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Peacocks are gay.


Especially when they're pink ;-).


----------



## partypaws (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm just sitting here wondering how long it took[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] Ozriel to type the opening thread. I would add some stereotypes too, but I haven't been in the fandom _that_â€‹ long to know any [/FONT]


----------



## DairyProduct (Aug 6, 2013)

lion/goat/hybrid and everything you said is true


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 6, 2013)

Raptros said:


> They're just _fabulous_. :V





benignBiotic said:


> All peacocks are excellent. Period.





Ozriel said:


> Peacocks are gay.



Why are these things true?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

partypaws said:


> I'm just sitting here wondering how long it took[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] Ozriel to type the opening thread. I would add some stereotypes too, but I haven't been in the fandom _that_â€‹ long to know any [/FONT]



About 20 minutes give or take.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Why are these things true?


Are you trying to make sense of a stereotype? What're you doin? 

All sloths are secretly lazy :-0


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Snakes: Creeper goths; Into Vore; Pagan flufftards



Almost accurate, minus the goth thing. I'm literally the _least_ goth person I know.


----------

